# Powershift control box



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hello All, I am working on my Powershift 824 and figured I should give some attention to the control box as a preventative maint. It's pretty clean, blew it with air and got all the dust out but it seems like springs and pivot points, and even plastic parts that rub should be lightly lubed in there and not as dry as it is, to prolong the life. I need to know the proper, recommended lube for the pivot points and mechanism in the powershift control box, lots of plastic parts in there and not sure what to use. What is safe for the plastic ?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I use ANTI-SNEEZE in there. that is also what the good book from TORO has to say on that 1.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Here is a link to the manual, page-48 figure-8 recommends ant-seize lubricant as PS93 said. I hope this helps.

Tosnowps[1] Copy


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks to both of you, I would not have thought anti seize would have been ok for the plastic but if that's what it says it must be fine. Mine is still working good but I think preventive maintenance on this is a good idea. Thanks again guys.


----------



## Bonzohansen (Nov 19, 2014)

That is what I used as well.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

I looked it up just for kicks and personal knowlege and CRC brand is rated for -95f to 2400f thats pretty extreme, and rated plastic safe and that's what was on my mind. Thank you all.


----------

